
Slack Experiments with a Technological Solution to Work-Life Balance - mrshoex
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/12/slack-do-not-disturb/421716/?single_page=true
======
mrshoex
It was annoying that it was released as opt-out instead of opt-in, without
much notifications for the admins.

